# Bushmaster(Lachesis muta muta)



## fuzzmac1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone.right im in the middle of compiling a snake caresheet book and can't find a caresheet for one of these bad boys.Yes iv googled it and been all the way to the end.no luck.can any of you guys help me out with a detailed caresheet.thanks
Alan


----------



## fuzzmac1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

just to say,this book is for my refrence only,its a collection of snake,lizard,insect and mammal caresheets.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone on here even keep them? I've seen some spectacular snakes posted on this forum but never any of these unfortunately.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Unlike on other parts of the forum people wont give give you advice on things they havent kept. And Bushmasters, in all the years i have been keeping is a snake that is very rarely kept in the UK, and i can only think of one person who has kept them who uses the forum, if he sees this he may or may not give you some pointers.
i know it dont help but there you go.


----------



## fuzzmac1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys,i kinda guesed that.Even if people have seen a caresheet on a website,that would be a help.Iv just realised that im also looking for a caresheet on Boomslangs also.cheers


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll PM you the link to a much better forum where a user has put pictures and info about his ones up.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry to butt in but my input would ismply be " don't let it bite you"


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Sorry to butt in but my input would ismply be " don't let it bite you"


you could say that about any snake then couldnt you?
Not actually anything to do with the care of the animal though really is it.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mmmm snotty much lmao - was only being lighthearted about it.

Also, kind of wouldn't strongly advise someone to avoid getting bitten by their highly non-venemous cornsnake as compared to a bushmaster.

No it didn't help but neither did replying being a snot really did it eace:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Mmmm snotty much lmao - was only being lighthearted about it.
> 
> Also, kind of wouldn't strongly advise someone to avoid getting bitten by their highly non-venemous cornsnake as compared to a bushmaster.
> 
> No it didn't help but neither did replying being a snot really did it eace:


YEA your right but if i had of said that the people would have come on and had a go at me for not answering his question properly, and said stuff like "all you venomous keepers are all a bunch of elitist so and so's"
Why do you think this section is almost devoid of venomous keepers these days? because when we made jokes and were light hearted about things we were called all the names under the sun and were classed as being childish.
Swings and roundabouts my friend.
And im sure the OP might have found it funny, but for once there was a serious genuine question on here.........


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fair play - didn't realise that the DWA section had gone downhill so badly as I only read here every now and then.

Apologies for any offence caused by my banter - hope the section picks up soon


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

You should be able to get these PDF articles by googling them:

Dialogues on the Tao of Lachesis

Reproduction of the Atlantic bushmaster for the first time in captivity

Also, check out Dean Ripa's webpage (Google 'Dean Ripa Bushmaster') as he breeds them fairly regularly in the states.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I have only ever seen Bushmasters in one zoo in Sweden. Chester zoo were talking about getting some a while back but I don't think they did in the end.
I would question the need for a care-sheet on this species. 

I have kept a number of boomslangs over the years..... interesting (fast) snakes. Fairly easy to care for.

While Brittone05's comment does not relate to the actual husbandry of these species, it does raise an important point. When we had those Boomslangs in our Herpetarium, the only antivenom in the entire country were the 2 ampules that Professor Warrell brought back from South Africa for me. Likewise, antivenom for the Bushmasters, this was proving to be a major spanner in the works and I think one of the reasons Chester didn't get any of these snakes.

I'm not a Private Venomous Keeper, nor do I have a DWAL .......... but I am part of the venomous community and I do know this.... we aren't (generally) elitist and I for one like to have a laugh and a joke as much as the next person :2thumb:


----------

